# China shows off weapons systems at Zhuhai airshow/expo 2014 (photos)



## CougarKing (12 Nov 2014)

*Airshow China 2014: land systems front and centre at Zhuhai* 

[IHS Jane's 360]






The ST-1 is a new 8x8 tank destroyer, based on the ZBL-09 AFV, which is fitted with a 105 mm gun. Source: Chinese internet
-




The Feitian is described by China Aerospace and Technology Corporation (CASC) as a road-mobile emergency satellite launch system. (Chinese internet)
-




The UW4 is a remote weapon station developed by Norinco that features a 30 mm cannon, a small-calibre machine gun and 12 smoke-grenade launchers (Chinese internet)

*Zhuhai Surprise: ZBD04A/WZ502G export variant*





Photo: China Defense Blog


China's first fire-and-forget ATGM, HJ-12. Spike/Javelin class







The CX-1 cruise missile. The overall design is somewhat similarly based on the P-800 Oniks / Brahmos and is further evidence that PLA is fielding a wide range of anti-access systems beyond the DF-21D.

Source: http://www.airforceworld.com/blog/chinese-anti-ship-ballistic-missile-export-version/


----------



## Spencer100 (13 Nov 2014)

You never know when you are driving down the road and you need to launch a satellite  ???

I think the satellites they are thinking of may have a warhead on them, but I could be wrong.


----------

